# I need to talk about PayPal



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've offerred all my jewelry (seen in the "farm sales" url below) for one lump sum so I can stop dealing with it. The "fair market value" of it USED totals at $8,534 and I've offerred it on Craigslist for $6,400. 

On craigslist I stated the transfer needs to be made in a local bank and only cash is accepted.

Now I have received an email from a person who identifies himself as a pastor of some church, stating it wants it as a gift and asks me if I accept PayPal.

I'm hesitant to accept PayPal as I've heard quite a bit of negatives; and mailing this amount of nice jewelry out to a stranger only to find out PayPal was not secure, is scary.

Can anyone talk with me about this? I've never done anything like this and only used PayPal before on very small monetary amounts....so I'm very uncertain as to how to respond to this "pastor".


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd be checking on this too..and remember pay pal fees . My husband was scammed ebay and they would do nothing to help. Be careful. Glad to see you asking here and interested in the replies you get,


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I would tell him to cash out his Paypal to his bank and follow the directions. I don't care that he's a pastor - I don't trust people.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I would pass on that offer.

Pay pals as secure as anything but buyers are better protected.

He could turn around and make claims and paypal 99% of the time will back the buyer.

Personally red flag one for me is the pastor thing, yells wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

When I sell on eBay, my terms are exactly what I say that they are...PERIOD! With that being said, I personally do tend to trust Paypal but I don't sell items with such a high value. With jewelry, I'd probably sell it by the piece through another venue or deal directly with a jeweler.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks all of you. I sent him a reply telling him I was going to stick to what I had advertised, i.e. meet at local bank for transfers and cash only....That "pastor" thing threw up a red flag for me too.....


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

that always screams " I'm lying" when someone throws out, I'm a pastor, deacon, whatever, when there is no earthly reason to tell me that. If he's on the up and up, he'll do whats right.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Sold a lot of my kitchen equip on ebay and ran into people that just didn't pay attention. Got a lot of inquiries like the one you got and I told them cash only - local pick up only. Especially if they only have 1 or 2 positive feedbacks.... It is a scam, most likely....


----------



## agrichick45 (Apr 14, 2014)

I am glad you stuck with your terms...  I know I am coming late to this thread.

I have actually asked people if they would take Paypal (because I think it is pretty secure). This is because Paypal is attached to a different bank account that is located in a region of the country, and my debit card expired, and they wouldn't send me a new one because I had just changed my address. (long story, bad customer service). However, since it is attached to several accounts, I still direct deposit a portion of my checks into it. 

In my eyes, it never hurts to ask. And I totally respect the sellers response and right to choose, and if I want it bad enough, I will make it happen the way the seller wants.


----------

